# tailmark fantail



## Csilla75

I´m looking for a new pair of fantails, I got a mail from a guy today who has a white and black tailmark (his words), never heard of it before!  As I understand tailmark means that the body has only one colour while the tail has another one. Right? 
Anyone knows by the way why he wrote "white and black" and not "black and white"? Does it mean anything? Like the body is white and the tail black or vice versa?
I´m waiting for pictures on the doves, so exited..... 
If anyone has tailbacks (fantail or not) please show some pictures, I´m very interested in what they look like. 
/Csilla


----------



## sreeshs

Most chances are that it is a white body and black tail


----------



## egpigeon

tail mark fantail pics

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/search/label/tail mark fantail pigeon
http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2009/08/yellow-tail-mark-fan-tail-pigeon.html


----------



## Csilla75

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Like the second one best! 
Can´t wait for the picture of my "to be" dove!
He must be a fine specimen, according to the owner he got 92 (out of 100?) on a competition.


----------



## loftkeeper

tailmarks are white body birds with colored tails blacl blue red and others body marked colored body white tail saddles colored wings rest of bird white these are markings go to slobberknockerlofts.com there are some listed by a well known breeder fantails are some of the easiest birds to raise good beginer birds 2x3 pen is the right size for one pair


----------



## Csilla75

Wow. Thanks for the info, didn´t know tailmark meant white body only.... still waiting for a picture from the guy 
Well, beginner and beginner... I already have a pair of pure whites (since 2 years back), this will be my second couple, then in the spring I´m gonna buy a third one; white-brown. Unfortunately in Sweden U don´t have many people keeping pigeons/doves since it´s a small country so this pair is from France. The third one will be half swedish, half hungarian.


----------



## egpigeon

Csilla75 said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Like the second one best!
> Can´t wait for the picture of my "to be" dove!
> He must be a fine specimen, according to the owner he got 92 (out of 100?) on a competition.


Hi Casilla

hope you really like it

Regards


----------



## Csilla75

how unusual are the tailmarks by the way? and must U breed tailmark + tailmark to get tailmarked babies?


----------



## egpigeon

Hi
Tailmarks or any clean legs Fantails are easy to breed
you need tow tailmarks parents to get pure babies, but if u want to get special tail colors 
you need to breed special colors example ( if you want to get yellow tail marks you need to breed yellow tail mark father with yellow hen or red tail mark hen)

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## Csilla75

update: I didn´t get the "tailmark" mail which wasn´t even a tailmark in the end! It was a plain black and white, no idea why the guy thought is was a tailmark... Anyway, he sold it to somebody else just because they could pick him up sooner than I could. Oh well, I´ll live....
Anyway, I now found a breeder who is serious and helpful, hopefuly this time I can buy a couple... he has a blue female and knows somebody who can sell med a "arlequin" male (a quess the one the french call for arlequin is grizzle in english?).
Anyone has those colours? I googled on both but would like to see some of Your birds too.


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*buy*

hi every 1 out there...i am from india>delhi.

i want to buy some fancy pigeon breeds.
1)english carrier
2)tail mark 
3)maltese
4)racing homer
5)magpie 
6)pouter

if any one from india interested to sell his birds"above mentioned".
then give me a call at my no.9891057596
or mail me at [email protected]
or find me at orkut"[email protected]"
or at facebook"[email protected]".

waiting for some good healthy and pure breed birds.

c u soon guys.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Welcome to PT rahul ,i am also from india


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*greetings*

hi 
Dr.boney
thanks for reply.
From which part of india are you and what breeds do you have.


----------



## IndianFantail22

*Tailmark Indian fantail*

Here is a picture of an Indian fantail Tailmark


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*tail mark*

are you from india ...if yes
from which state
Do you have english fantail...if yes 
what is the cost


----------



## Richi_Ric

rahul>delhi>india said:


> are you from india ...if yes
> from which state
> Do you have english fantail...if yes
> what is the cost


same questions from my side too.
Any way, "Rahul" 
I've Pure White Indian Fantail Bonded Pair Which I Purchased For Rs.1600/-.


----------

